# Some questions about adoption if single



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi,

I'm not looking into adoption at the moment, but am just curious about how easy it is for a single woman (early 40's) to adopt and are you more likely to be offered an older child with special needs? ... I would find this aspect difficult as a single adopter and whilst I wouldn't expect to adopt a baby, how likely is it to be offered a toddler? I fear the lack of partner and being in my 40's would be an obstacle some how. Also, what is the upper age limit for adoption in the UK?

Thank you


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

hi there gaia,
you may want to post in the singlies adoption thread as you may get a couple more knowledgeable replies there as I understand it (I'm not an adopter but I did look into it quite extensively at one point) there is a broad guideline that the adoptive parent should be no more than 40 years older than the child. so, for eg, if you were 45, the youngest child you would be matched with, would be 5 yrs old. however this is a guideline and not set in stone
I think things vary hugely from area to area and depending on whether you go with a Local Authority (LA) or Voluntary Agency (VA). When I spoke to my two local LAs (I was on the border of two at the time) both suggested that unless I was happy to take a child with complex needs or a sibling group, that I would struggle to be matched. However, as I say, all areas are different and you may find your experience quite different best bet is to speak to your LA and perhaps a couple of neighbouring ones, and also to some VAs in your area and see what sort of response you get - it does seem to vary widely
wishing you the best of luck with it
Suitcase
x


----------



## Nearly There (May 20, 2014)

Hi Gaia

I'm a singly in my 40's just recently approved to adopt a child 0-3 years old. I am based in London and went with a VA. Policy has changed and there is no upper age limit, so you can adopt at any age and be matched to a child of any age. As long as you have the strength and resources you will be considered.

I have seen a few profiles even as young as 8 months but none have been right for me so far.

Like Suitcase said I would check out your local LA's and VA's. Attend a few open days and chose which one fits you the best.

Here is the link for the singles adoption threads where you can read others experiences.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149503.400

Good luck xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

This was also my experience when I looked into it - down to bordering LAs.

Also you had to live within 50 miles of their head offices - impossible for me.


----------



## gaia71 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks ladies for your replies. Useful information... I'm not at the adoption stage at the moment. But, will not rule it out in the future if my circumstances are right (2 bedrooms etc)...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Gala my single female friend is 46 and just adopted a 2 yr old she was approved 0-3 yrs old-


----------

